# Powermac G5 dual 2.0 fan problem



## crash_af (Jul 22, 2008)

I just bought a Powermac G5 dual 2.0 (June 2004) with 4GB (aftermarket) RAM on eBay that has the 'constant on' fan problem. I have run every series of tests and tricks that I found on the internet and it is still stuck. The machine runs flawlessly, all benchmark tests that I have performed have been completed successfully. In addition, I have done the following:

The door/deflector sensors are working properly, no red LED on the board
I ran all of the OF and OSX ASD 2.5.7 tests on it and they came back clean. 
I reset the PRAM, the SMU, PMU and did the NVRAM resets in OF. 
I repaired the disk permissions
I reseated the video card
The machine is spotlessly clean inside
All temperature sensors are functioning properly, and the Dashboard thermal readouts I downloaded show the temps are well within normal parameters.
I zeroed the HD and installed a fresh copy of OSX10.5

Nothing I have done has affected the problem at all... Does anyone have any suggestions on what else I can try to solve this problem?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 22, 2008)

If you have the Apple Service diagnostics, boot to the OF partition (just hold C while you boot), and choose the calibration from the menu. It may tell you that the calibration seems OK, but you should be able to run it, anyway. If it won't let you run the calibration, then that might be part of the 2.5.8 version of ASD.
I'm not sure that it will help your fans, but if the processors were swapped at some point, it must be completed, and the fans will run full blast until the calibration is completed. Takes 30 minutes to an hour to finish.


----------



## crash_af (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, I have ASD 2.5.7 and ran it in OF mode. There is no override to run the calibration anyway. It says that calibration isn't required and the only option is to quit calibration to return to the OF diagnostic window. I do not have access to ASD 2.5.8.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you checked for dust in the G5? Those tower G5's are like dust collectors with all those holes in the front. Regular cleanings need to be done on G5s.


----------



## crash_af (Jul 23, 2008)

As I said, it's spotless inside. The only thing I haven't done is pull the CPU heat sinks to check the PS area to make sure it's clean, but the temps aren't outrageous so I don't think this is the problem. The problem is constant, power the machine up and the fans go to high. They don't ramp down at all.

Later,
Joe


----------

